# smart scooter wear



## Vik (Mar 18, 2005)

Greetings,

I have recently changed job and my new role will onvolve considerably less travel than my previous job. As it is based in the city, I have gone and purchased a Vespa to get around with.

While there is plenty of good, solid, saftey clothing available on the market, none of it looks particularly smart.

Do any of you have any suggestions as to what I can wear? I would like to wear the jacket over my suit - and not completely crease my suit!


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

single breasted ,belted, trench coat or adopt a full length riding coat as your scooter riding coat ,something like a drizabone drovers coat or I believe barbour do a full length traditional, hunting mac.


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

Congrats on the Vespa, what model is it?


----------



## Vespa (May 16, 2005)

Hi, I commute on my Vespa daily to work. A single breasted raincoat from BB with a cashere liner works in our climate most days. I also have voluminous army surplus rain pants that go over everything w/o creasing. Good gloves are probably the biggest issue. I fell silly in the guantlets but safety wise they should be the gear you do not shirk on.


----------



## Vik (Mar 18, 2005)

Mr. Golem said:


> Congrats on the Vespa, what model is it?


GTV 125cc. looks nice. chromy and cool...


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

You should wear something distinctive on your Vespa. I suggest hunting pinks - it would make quite a splash in London.


----------



## artdeco73 (Apr 29, 2004)

*A contrarian's view*

Greetings,

With all due respect to sartorial standards, I would argue that riding a motor scooter in city traffic is *not* the time to look smart. You want as much protection as you can possibly come up with. Personally, I would wear the same gear I would wear while riding a motorcycle -- competition-grade leather or kevlar/ballistic nylon jacket, jeans or leather/ballistic pants, over the ankle boots and a full-face helmet. Sure, you cannot achieve the same speed on a scooter as you do on a motorcycle, so when you hit something or simply lose control and wipe out (this *will* happen), theoretically the force of impact will be less than if you were on a motorcycle. However, the same logic does not apply when another vehicle hits you, and *that*, too, will happen one day.

Motor scooters are very popular here in Washington, DC right now, and every day I marvel at how cavalier their riders are about personal protection.

Good luck, and stay safe out there!

Regards,
Tony


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

artdeco73 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> With all due respect to sartorial standards, I would argue that riding a motor scooter in city traffic is *not* the time to look smart. You want as much protection as you can possibly come up with. Personally, I would wear the same gear I would wear while riding a motorcycle -- competition-grade leather or kevlar/ballistic nylon jacket, jeans or leather/ballistic pants, over the ankle boots and a full-face helmet. Sure, you cannot achieve the same speed on a scooter as you do on a motorcycle, so when you hit something or simply lose control and wipe out (this *will* happen), theoretically the force of impact will be less than if you were on a motorcycle. However, the same logic does not apply when another vehicle hits you, and *that*, too, will happen one day.
> 
> ...


I'll second those thoughts...with road rash it dosen't really matter whether you fall off of a Vespa or a larger bike. It is going to be much worse if you are not wearing the proper protective gear when you go down. Be carefull!


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

Trilby said:


> You should wear something distinctive on your Vespa. I suggest hunting pinks - it would make quite a splash in London.


I agree, I always thought Chris Eubank,looked smashing driving around on his harley davidson in tweed hacking jacket,jodphurs and full length leather field boots. The fact that he was a nutter had little effect on his sartorial standing.


----------



## outrigger (Aug 12, 2006)

I used to wear a trnch coat on my scooter. sometimes a waxed jacket.
You definately need gauntlets, and a full face helmet.


----------



## outrigger (Aug 12, 2006)

On longer jouneys. I wore a proper, protective suit, and Dock Martin shoes.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I agree with Eagle and ArtDeco.

I'll admit that I don't ride motorcycles.

As far as only wearing protective clothing on long trips, I'll bet if you analyze, that you spend more cumulative time on short trips than on long. You should probably wear protective clothing then, too.


----------



## artdeco73 (Apr 29, 2004)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I agree with Eagle and ArtDeco.
> 
> I'll admit that I don't ride motorcycles.
> 
> As far as only wearing protective clothing on long trips, I'll bet if you analyze, that you spend more cumulative time on short trips than on long. You should probably wear protective clothing then, too.


Absolutely true. Statistics show that most vehicle accidents occur close to home (Source: Progressive Insurance). In addition, motorcycling research shows that freeways are actually safer than surface streets (Source : Motorcycle Cruiser magazine. Now, I probably would not ride a 125cc motor scooter on anything approaching a freeway, but I think the point is clear -- just because the trip is short, that's no reason to ignore safety.

Regards,
Tony


----------



## Modernist (Oct 17, 2006)

Don't forget mirrors aplenty on your Vespa, to irk the bobbies!


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

Get a decent riding jacket that can withstand a nasty fall. That is the 2nd best gift you'll give yourself, a good crash helmet being the first of course.


----------



## outrigger (Aug 12, 2006)

How about the full on mod look.


----------



## eguanlao (Feb 15, 2005)

*Movies*

Vespa wear? Take a look at Jude Law in "Alfie," and Matt Damon in "The Talented Mr. Ripley."


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

*TRY CP COMPANY*

The Metropolis jacket by CP Company is a design classic - if i remember they're on Beak Street W1 (off Regent Street) which is a fleece lined dark navy nylon overjacket, long enough to cover a suit jacket. Its very Milan if you know what i mean....Lots of pockets and a high neckline (with a stowed hood). It even has a clip in anti pollution mask.And get a fleece lined 'skirt' fitted to the front of the scooter, which keeps your legs toasty even in the depth of winter meaning you dont have to wear thermals but just your normal suit trousers. I used both until a Golf GTI squished me into the back of a van right in the middle of Tower Bridge. Ouch. The Vespa was totalled. I was fine.....Ride carefully.


----------



## green_isle (Oct 16, 2009)

I've been riding a scooter for over a year. I'd say the most important thing is to keep your eye out for cars that don't see you. Many won't so just be prepared. Its a lot of fun and much less stressful than a car if you can weave through traffic and find easy parking spots. As for safety gear, I only wore a helmet but go all out if it won't make you feel like a goober. Have fun!


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Probably not . . .*

. . . exactly what you had in mind:

Here's something to consider. If you were to get it in a slightly larger size, it could accommodate your presumably slim-cut suit coats:

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Aut...page=&node=63587031&sr=1-11&mnSBrand=core&rh=


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

The only smart gear on a scotter is protective gear.
As a longtime motorcyclist (30 years) I must stress to you that you are facing the same hazards as a motorcyclist, and more. 
It's all too easy to take riding a scooter lightly. They're lightweight, they're "fun" and they're a sporty-hip sort of transportation. However, in my opinion, a scooter is more dangerous than a motorcycle. You have less power to get out of harms way and a higher center of gravity. And as mentioned above, most incidents happen on short rides. 

Take riding seriously. Protect yourself. Ride safely... and you have a higher chance of survival.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I've been riding motorcycles for more than 45 years now and have first hand knowledge of road rash. If you aren't wearing heavy duty (4 mm or more in thickness) leather or other approved motorcycle safety apparel, your clothing is going to hold up for about one nanosecond when you hit pavement if you go down. And I don't care how heavy weight or sturdy you think that your cloth clothing is, it will be toast in an instant.

After some work on my bike one day I took it for a quick test ride. I was just going to go down the road for about a block and come back so I just took off in a pair of jeans and a windbreaker (and a helmet). I was only going about 35-40 miles an hour when a mechanical failure sent my Harley down. I left more skin on that pavement than you can imagine. 

I spent a full day and night in the hospital while they cleaned road debris out of my knee, arm, and shoulder. I then spent two weeks out of work taking narcotics to deal with pain that was far worse than what I would have ever imagined could result from falling at 35 miles an hour.

My point is, just because it's a Vespa scooter don't think that it will do any less damage if you go down. And scooters can go down just like the big bikes. In the motorcycle world there is a saying about there being two kinds of bikers; those who have gone down and those who will go down.

Be careful and wear appropriate attire for riding, not for fashion.

Cruiser


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

artdeco73 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> With all due respect to sartorial standards, I would argue that riding a motor scooter in city traffic is *not* the time to look smart. You want as much protection as you can possibly come up with. Personally, I would wear the same gear I would wear while riding a motorcycle -- competition-grade leather or kevlar/ballistic nylon jacket, jeans or leather/ballistic pants, over the ankle boots and a full-face helmet. Sure, you cannot achieve the same speed on a scooter as you do on a motorcycle, so when you hit something or simply lose control and wipe out (this *will* happen), theoretically the force of impact will be less than if you were on a motorcycle. However, the same logic does not apply when another vehicle hits you, and *that*, too, will happen one day.


If another vehicle hits you NONE of the safety clothing you mentioned is going to do any good. All of that (except the helmet) is designed to protect you from road rash.

However even jeans wear through like nothing when you go pavement sledding (without a sled) at even 20 m.p.h.

You're not going to find anything that looks "professional", however there are solutions. The first thing is to get a tail trunk for your scooter. This is where you will store your suit coat while riding.

Then you can get a jacket that doesn't make you look like a wannabe racer:

Dainese makes this:

And they make these for Vespa/Piaggo:

The Executive jacket https://www.providencemotorsports.com/images/clothing_vj_exec_lg.jpg 
The GT4: https://www.providencemotorsports.com/images/clothing_vj_gt4red_lg.jpg 
The Paddock: https://www.providencemotorsports.com/images/clothing_vj_paddock_lg.jpg

FirstGear makes the Kilimanjaro:

Which I've crashed in (got tagged by another motorcycle on the interstate. He'd just been hit by a Ford Explorer). I wound up sliding on my back for a while (I was doing 75 when I got hit, probably 35-40 by the time the bike dumped me) and have a quarter sized (about the size of a Euro for the right-pondians) scar on my elbow. Which I wouldn't have if I hadn't neglected to put the pads in after washing it a few days previously.

Alpinestar and Dainese make *nice* gear, and they charge you for it. However it can be hard to find the more aesthetically pleasing stuff because the prats all like the flashier stuff, and since they need to replace it every time they replace their bikes rather than wearing it until it won't keep the water out any more...



> Motor scooters are very popular here in Washington, DC right now, and every day I marvel at how cavalier their riders are about personal protection.


Given the care with which they govern the country I find that shocking. Simply shocking.


----------



## alex87tkd (Jun 12, 2009)

As a biker, I'm struggling not to laugh.

Get the proper safety gear!

Imagine falling off three steps onto pavement and all the force goes into your elbow - ouch.

Now imagine the damage even if you're only at thirty mph. Broken bones and your suit is trashed. 

The proper gear is designed with you falling off and being tossed around tarmac, if you like your skin, you'll buy it and put your suit in a top box.


----------



## Zingari (Jul 9, 2007)

Try Guy Hills at Dashing Tweeds he does a very nice 3/4 tweed coat with lumatwill for £850


----------



## alex87tkd (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, tweed'll look great when that taxi smashes into you.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

alex87tkd said:


> Yeah, tweed'll look great when that taxi smashes into you.


Alex is right, unless the tweed is armoured and high viz I would give it a miss.


----------



## David_E (Apr 18, 2010)

Road Armor and a full helmet.

Get some that has actual armor at the joints and spine. Wear armor gloves and shin protectors. At even 5 miles an hour you can take serious skin off. The moving parts also don't care how fast your going. I still have scars. 

There is NO OTHER option that anyone who isn't planning a future of permanent disfigurement should consider.

Do NOT get a half helmet. Best suit in the world will still look horrid on a man without a jawbone. Full helmet.
Get a full helmet.

A jacket that is not a motorcycle jacket will not provide ANY protection - I have a thick polyester/nylon/padded jacket with nice slices running through it that occurred in less than a second. I keep it around to remind myself.

Finally - Don't get a vespa. Get a full motorcycle 500cc+, go get fully trained on it. Scooters are dangerous because they don't have ENOUGH power to when you really need it. (OK this part is very debatable - just my opinion)


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

I ride a motorcycle, and agree that the only thing that you should wear is proper riding gear -- full face helmet, motorcycle gloves, ankle-covering rubber-soled boots, a REAL motorcycle jacket, and jeans or riding pants.

Although a Vespa's smaller and slower, it's not less dangerous. Even hitting the pavement at 10 mph will do some serious damage. Sit on the ground and drag your elbow across the pavement and you'll know what I mean.

Don't wear an expensive suit or anything else that you would not like to see destroyed while riding.

The best advice I can give you is to put your suit, tie, and oxford shoes in a backback and change at work. Keep one of those compact steamers at work, so you can take the wrinkles out before putting on those clothes.

Sure, the image of a man in a suit on a Vespa looks sexy. So does the image of a rebel wearing a T-shirt and no helmet on a Harley; not so sexy when you hit the pavement.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

This is why I got rid of my bike. I couldn't justify keeping it just as a toy, and it was too much of a hassle to change in and out of proper safety gear when I was commuting.

Maybe when I'm a bit better off I'll get a vintage Italian bike and use it just on Sunday mornings, when the traffic is light.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

My bike is weekend and day off only now too for the getting changed reason. I fell of twice before I learned my lesson about protection once off a Honda motorcycle and once off a race tuned Lambretta 275. I have scars all over one of my knees 30+ years later from my first dob.
I also saw a fellow rider lose a butt cheek on a rideout as he slid along the road in Levis with no armour.


----------

